

This is the proof that the 1% have been running the show for 800 years - known
http://qz.com/301150/this-is-the-proof-that-the-1-have-been-running-the-show-for-800-years/

======
userbmf
It amazes me how Canadians and Americans love the royal family, yet the whole
point of North America was you had access to land and could escape the
crushing serf-like structure found in the UK.

~~~
frtab
Those serf-like structures disappeared in the 15th century.

